# What Happened To Majer Clothing Company



## oxford (Feb 24, 2008)

I know this forum is basically about Brooks Brothers, J. Press and J. Crew and never much about the Trad Makers seen in Traditional Mens Stores around the country. Does anyone know what happened to the venerable trad brand Majer Company. They made great suits, sportcoats and trousers up until about two years ago then vanished after about fifty years. I do not expect many or any replies since this maker is too trad for the forum as would be Corbin and Southwick which are seldom discussed in this J. Crew, J. Press and Brooks Brothers forum.


----------



## Pentheos (Jun 30, 2008)

oxford said:


> I know this forum is basically about Brooks Brothers, J. Press and J. Crew and never much about the Trad Makers seen in Traditional Mens Stores around the country. Does anyone know what happened to the venerable trad brand Majer Company. They made great suits, sportcoats and trousers up until about two years ago then vanished after about fifty years. I do not expect many or any replies since this maker is too trad for the forum as would be Corbin and Southwick which are seldom discussed in this J. Crew, J. Press and Brooks Brothers forum.


Only someone who has never read through the archives could write something so mistaken.


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

I'm sniffing a troll with this thread.


----------



## oxford (Feb 24, 2008)

So what did happen to Majer then ? That was the original question to which I indicated I would get no or little response. Instead they went on the defensive rather then answer the question. The results though in many cases are that they go off topic and in a totally different direction if you read many threads.Thanks I expected this type of reply.


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

You spent most of your original post attacking the forum, which makes the question sandwiched in the middle simply seem like an excuse for your attack. You then follow that up with a "see, just what I thought" response. 

You catch more flies with honey than vinegar.


----------



## The Rambler (Feb 18, 2010)

plus, the attack was silly and patently untrue.


----------



## Cardinals5 (Jun 16, 2009)

According to publically available records, Majer is still in business.

Their address is: 
The Majer Brand Company, Inc.
425 Madison Avenue, New York, NY

Their phone number is: (212)888-7012. I didn't try their telephone number, but if you're curious it would be an easy call.


----------



## oxford (Feb 24, 2008)

Thanks for your response Cardinals5. I called the number and it has been defined as being out of service. Even the stores I used to frequent do not get the in stock order book anymore. It was a great label and family owned. The owners used to visit most all their retailers in person on an annual basis. I had been with them over 35 years and have assembled a great wardrobe of fine natural shoulder three button suits and sportcoats. Too bad we hear so little of the labels carried in the Trad Shops around the country. I also have a lot of things from Brooks Brothers and J. Press which do seem to be the more discussed resources in this forum, just don't challenge that because it offends their mass market Trad followers. Perhaps someone in the industry may respond as to what happened to Majer.


----------



## The Rambler (Feb 18, 2010)

I've got a 25 yr old Majer suit, an olivey gab, that is still going strong, and a few pair of odd trou that are still in the rotation: always great fabrics, well cut. I'd be sorry to learn that they've disappeared.


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

It's all part of my Master Plan of World Domination. Little by little, my Reptilian allies and I will take away your Trad items that do not come from our approved sources. 

And then, when you are naked and confused, we will come in for the kill.


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

^Oops, I've said too much. Just forget it, fellas.


----------



## vwguy (Jul 23, 2004)

Patrick06790 said:


> It's all part of my Master Plan of World Domination. Little by little, my Reptilian allies and I will take away your Trad items that do not come from our approved sources.
> 
> And then, when you are naked and confused, we will come in for the kill.


Yes, nothing to see here, move along...

Brian


----------



## oxford (Feb 24, 2008)

I got my response from a member of the Fashion Forum and yes they are out of business. They could not compete in the market place with the foreign makers. As I suspected no one in the Trad forum could answer what happened to this long established Trad Clothier; all they did was go on the defensive as supporters of the Trad mass market dominated by Brooks Brothers, J. Press and J. Crew. and these are typical of places that buy from foreign makers which helped to put Majer out of business. Nice going Gentleman call the 800 numbers for Brooks and Press you may get someone that can speak English.


----------



## Cardinals5 (Jun 16, 2009)

Hi Oxford,

I'm not sure how much you read the forum, but plenty of us are interested and discuss American clothing manufacturers on a regular basis. There's lots of talk and information in the archive on makers including Bills Khakis, Corbin, Berle, Gitman, Southwick, etc. If you're interested, you can read through the Made in USA thread (https://askandyaboutclothes.com/com...2-Made-in-USA-Trad-Clothing-and-Accoutrements)


----------



## Pentheos (Jun 30, 2008)

Oxford...












oxford said:


> I got my response from a member of the Fashion Forum and yes they are out of business. They could not compete in the market place with the foreign makers. As I suspected no one in the Trad forum could answer what happened to this long established Trad Clothier; all they did was go on the defensive as supporters of the Trad mass market dominated by Brooks Brothers, J. Press and J. Crew. and these are typical of places that buy from foreign makers which helped to put Majer out of business. Nice going Gentleman call the 800 numbers for Brooks and Press you may get someone that can speak English.


----------



## Gempro (Mar 3, 2005)

I need a drink...


----------



## vwguy (Jul 23, 2004)

oxford said:


> I got my response from a member of the Fashion Forum and yes they are out of business. They could not compete in the market place with the foreign makers. *As I suspected no one in the Trad forum could answer what happened to this long established Trad Clothier; all they did was go on the defensive as supporters of the Trad mass market dominated by Brooks Brothers, J. Press and J. Crew.* and these are typical of places that buy from foreign makers which helped to put Majer out of business. Nice going Gentleman call the 800 numbers for Brooks and Press you may get someone that can speak English.


Really!? What thread are you reading!? You'd better get back to your bridge now...

Brian


----------



## The Rambler (Feb 18, 2010)

oxford: I notice that your question on the style forum was crisp and to the point, rather than boorishly aggressive, as here. Maybe that entered into the replies you got? At any rate, Brooks Brothers, J Press and J Crew might have suitable replacements.


----------



## oxford (Feb 24, 2008)

Good going Pentheos, your a nice symbol of why firms like Majer went out of business. I like the look it matches the other end of the 800 numbers, glad you agree with me and restated my post. Thanks.


----------



## tintin (Nov 19, 2004)

Who cares how he asked the question. It generated some decent conversation and now I'm aware of why I've seen so much Majer in the discounters. Some of these companies have been able to come back due to the recent trends. Lets hope Majer is one of 'em.


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays (Jul 29, 2007)

Those old Majer suits are great, I want to say they used to make Camelhair polo coats as well.



I can't reveal my source, but Majer is coming back! ...as "Majer Heritage"

The new line is very much influenced by the old classic, American-made Majer but with an updated with a slimmer look and fit.


From what I've seen (at the special launch event for bloggers who promise to write about it), 'Majer Heritage' hit it out of the park! chambray shirts, shawl collar sweaters, boat shoes...

Not to mention some fresh, original, new takes on classic trad items: blue oxford cloth... pennyloafers! white buckskin... nato straps! 4-panel "fun" down vests! popover Madras shirts with reverse shell cordovan contrast collars!

look for it to drop this fall! prices start in the low 400s.


----------



## phyrpowr (Aug 30, 2009)

A Bing search found a Majer Brand Co. in Hanover PA, pants mfr., new manifestation of the old co.?...the deponent knoweth not

quick update: called the phone # listed, and got a voicemail for a private residence, so the info could be wrong


----------



## M. Morgan (Dec 19, 2009)

I own a great cashmere blue blazer from Majer. I also have a bunch of odd pants (most of the ones I've found have been pleated, unfortunately) that I am going to have tailored rather than biting the bullet to find something plain front ... Ah, a student's budget. All of this stuff is my dad's old garb; I don't see anything from Majer in stores. It's all very tough clothing.


----------



## Pentheos (Jun 30, 2008)

Thom Browne's Schooldays said:


> Those old Majer suits are great, I want to say they used to make Camelhair polo coats as well.
> 
> I can't reveal my source, but Majer is coming back! ...as "Majer Heritage"
> 
> ...


I'll buy you a drink.


----------



## Duck (Jan 4, 2007)

oxford said:


> I know this forum is basically about Brooks Brothers, J. Press and J. Crew and never much about the Trad Makers seen in Traditional Mens Stores around the country. Does anyone know what happened to the venerable trad brand Majer Company. They made great suits, sportcoats and trousers up until about two years ago then vanished after about fifty years. I do not expect many or any replies since this maker is too trad for the forum as would be Corbin and Southwick which are seldom discussed in this J. Crew, J. Press and Brooks Brothers forum.


Oxford,

I am a little confused why you are asking this question when you already know the answer? From January 2009
https://askandyaboutclothes.com/com...Danns-Men-quot-s-Clothing&p=877260#post877260

Also why such hatred for J Press when you used to have such a fondness for them?
https://askandyaboutclothes.com/com...049-February-Acquisitions&p=712886#post712886

Something doesn't add up.


----------



## The Rambler (Feb 18, 2010)

nice post, thanks.


----------



## Kurt N (Feb 11, 2009)

Duck said:


> Oxford,
> 
> I am a little confused why you are asking this question when you already know the answer? From January 2009
> https://askandyaboutclothes.com/com...Danns-Men-quot-s-Clothing&p=877260#post877260
> ...


Haha--that's like the cartoons where the bad guy is sneaking up a factory sewer pipe, and suddenly the flow comes on and he's flushed out into the open river.

But on BB etc. using foreign suppliers, see today's interesting entry on Tintin's blog (https://thetrad.blogspot.com/) for at least one partial exception. Was news to me.


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays (Jul 29, 2007)

Kurt N said:


> Haha--that's like the cartoons where the bad guy is sneaking up a factory sewer pipe, and suddenly the flow comes on and he's flushed out into the open river.
> 
> But on BB etc. using foreign suppliers, see today's interesting entry on Tintin's blog (https://thetrad.blogspot.com/) for at least one partial exception. Was news to me.


I wonder if that's where armyhardhat gets his shirts?


----------



## Beefeater (Jun 2, 2007)

Duck said:


> Oxford,
> 
> I am a little confused why you are asking this question when you already know the answer? From January 2009
> https://askandyaboutclothes.com/com...Danns-Men-quot-s-Clothing&p=877260#post877260
> ...


Agreed. Need some answers here. And not to questions that have already been answered 1.5 years ago.


----------



## jamgood (Feb 8, 2006)

Brooks, Press, Crew 

Trilateralist conspiracy denying Oxford niche pantalooni?


----------



## Brooksfan (Jan 25, 2005)

oxford said:


> I got my response from a member of the Fashion Forum and yes they are out of business. They could not compete in the market place with the foreign makers. As I suspected no one in the Trad forum could answer what happened to this long established Trad Clothier; all they did was go on the defensive as supporters of the Trad mass market dominated by Brooks Brothers, J. Press and J. Crew. and these are typical of places that buy from foreign makers which helped to put Majer out of business. Nice going Gentleman call the 800 numbers for Brooks and Press you may get someone that can speak English.


Jesus, Oxford, lighten the f... up! It must be difficutl keeping your Trad Finery from wrinkling living under that bridge.


----------



## Cowtown (Aug 10, 2006)

Duck said:


> Oxford,
> 
> I am a little confused why you are asking this question when you already know the answer? From January 2009
> https://askandyaboutclothes.com/com...Danns-Men-quot-s-Clothing&p=877260#post877260
> ...


Maybe oxford is suffering from memory loss.


----------



## garden and gun (Jun 25, 2010)

for some reason I want to say at one time Majer and Jos. A. Bank clothing were manufactured in the same plant in Baltimore MD


----------



## Brooksfan (Jan 25, 2005)

garden and gun said:


> for some reason I want to say at one time Majer and Jos. A. Bank clothing were manufactured in the same plant in Baltimore MD


Right you are...Jos. A. Bank manufactured high quality traditional clothing sold under its own label, and at the same time manufactured for Brooks, Majer and other brands under contract. That all ended with the demise of the manufacturing operations in the late 1980s and early 1990s.


----------

